# how do you qualify for a * milker?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 2 does that come from * milker lines. I don't want to break the chain, so I was considering having the does tested or what ever it is I need to do to see if they can also become * milkers. (Does that make sense?)

I'm so new to all the little details on ADGA paperwork.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Dana, a milk star is earned usually on a continuous DHIR test and the doe has to milk a certain number of lbs within that year to receive a star. The requirements are really not super high, most does that milk a decent amount can earn a star easily. Honestly, you really are not much of a producer, if you don't earn one. 

If you have for example a 5* milker , that means that she is the 5th in consecutive generations of does who earned the star. She has it, her dam had it, granddam, great grand dam and one before her. If you star a daughter out of this doe, she will be a 6* milker, her daughter than 7* milker , if tested. 

Does this make sense??

Jana


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

And can't you get a star on a 1 day milk test? I believe you can.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes you can get a star on a one day milk test - usually at shows. I don't know any of the criteria needed for this though. I own a doe that earned her milk star this way while owned by her breeder.

Anne


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Check with ADGA for one-day milk tests - and ask Lisa Shepard how it works (she is very helpful).

Yep, * are pretty easy to come by, production-wise. Many breeders feel that the * shows more dedication on the breeders' part than a big accomplishment on the does' part. :rofl

For instance, a FF only has to produce 1500 lbs/ milk in her lactation. A 2 year old - 1536 lbs/305 day lactation. (All of our 2 year old Saanens produce over 3000/milk in a 305 day lactation - one, Tabbitina, is currently on pace to produce 4000+ lbs/milk in a 305 day lactation). :biggrin

Your doe can also earn her star for butterfat or protein production.

And miniature goats have different criteria (less required to get the *)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Camille.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay so maybe not worth doing, if it's not a big accomplishment. One of my does has a 12 *milker background so I thought it would be resourceful to keep the lineage going and have the daughter milk-tested and become a 13* milker. The other doe's history is a 5* milker. I guess I will call and get the information about DHIR testing done.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Dana,Those numbers are very impressive that you mentioned and I would keep them going.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry if I made it sound like it is no big deal. Milk test (DHIR) can be a very valuable tool as you work with your herd. Every month that you test you receive from the lab:

- milk weights
- butterfat of each goat, and where in the lactation
- protein of each goat, and where in the lactation
-Somatic Cell Count (SCC - where you can keep an eye on your herd's udder health. SCC can alert you to sub-clinical mastitis before you ever see physical manifestation of a problem)
- MUN (if your lab will provide that for you).

Your goats have an opportunity to receive National Recognition for Top Ten. And really, though the * is relatively easy to achieve, personally I felt that my girls deserved the designation and the recognition! Plus buyers like to see those *M. And dairies that are looking for bucks really really want to see those milk test numbers.

PS One day milk tests are a good way to get the * if you don't wish to regularly test with DHIR.

Cheers.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks all, I'm looking to the DHIR stuff. So much to learn.


----------



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know off hand the requirements to earn a star for a one day milking? Can it only be done at shows?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

nuzmom said:


> Does anyone know off hand the requirements to earn a star for a one day milking? Can it only be done at shows?


I'd like the answer to this one, too.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Points shall be given for quantity of milk, for period of time since last kidding, and for butterfat as follows: ?For each pound of milk, one point figured to one decimal place 
?For each complete ten days the goat has been in milk since last kidding one-tenth (.1) of a point, with a maximum of 3.6 points for standard breeds and .04 of a point with a maximum of 1.44 points for miniature breeds. 
?For each .05 pounds of butterfat yielded in the milkings, one point 
?Any ADGA registered or recorded standard breed goat that receives 18 or more points and beginning with competitions in 2005, any ADGA registered miniature breed goat that receives 7 or more points will be awarded an automatic *M designation without application or fee.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

You can have a one day milk test anywhere- it can be hosted by a show, fair or club, or by a private breeder. There has to be a place to house the does for over 24 hours. Some well known herds I can think of used to have their own one day test to * their milkers. You just have to have a tester that is unrelated to you and that has no vested interest in your herd to do the test. The easiest way to do DHIR is as owner-sampler. You get 'real' data, but do not qualify for Top Ten. They can earn their stars this way. You do have to have a verification test once a year.


----------

